# Optical Forums > Progressive Lens Discussion Forum >  zeiss i.scription opinions?

## rdcoach5

What do you think of this 3 -in-one device?

----------


## Barry Santini

Jury's Out until an experienced refractionist, such as our illustrious ODs and MDs here on optiboard take an extended crack at it.

B

----------


## 2020idock

I don't qualify as illustrious at anything but I am having good success with it and have been using it since the beginning of the year.  The accuracy of the autorefractor portion is ok at this point.  I had a Zview aberrometer and a OPDScan prior to this in one office and it is certainly as good as either of those in my opinion.  Patient experience has been great with the biggest WOW coming from lens design I think and secondarily the more balanced image optimazation created by the iScription algorithm.  iZon lenses were great initially but the progressive design was lacking in my opinion and I also did not feel coating/material quality was as good as Zeiss/Essilor.

The benefit of having AutoRef/K's/Topo/Wavefront all in one machine is fantastic for me clinically.  I am a happy customer so far.

----------


## bigeyejim

I don't own one...yet.

I like that it has an Autorefractor, as our Current 8 year old Zeiss Auto is currently not supported by Zeiss (thanks).

The Topographer - they say it's like having an Atlas 9000 is a great thing, as we do a lot of RGP's.

It is sold by the lens reps., which I'm sure makes the Meditec guys mad, because it essentially takes away two possible machine sales from them.

Don't like the fact that it marries you more into VSP to pay for the thing.  

I had a lab rep tell me that there is an office about 100 miles from me that uses one.  She said that the patients love the spex made with it's data, and that they have had referrals to make glasses for outside patients.  

It might depend more on your market, and whether you can sell a lot of $550 progressives.  I keep thinking about it, though.

----------


## fvc2020

> I don't own one...yet.
> 
> I like that it has an Autorefractor, as our Current 8 year old Zeiss Auto is currently not supported by Zeiss (thanks).
> 
> The Topographer - they say it's like having an Atlas 9000 is a great thing, as we do a lot of RGP's.
> 
> It is sold by the lens reps., which I'm sure makes the Meditec guys mad, because it essentially takes away two possible machine sales from them.
> 
> Don't like the fact that it marries you more into VSP to pay for the thing. 
> ...


I don't work for Zeiss and maybe one of their guys can correct me if I get any of the following wrong...yes the lens reps "sell" but they get nothing for it.....so the meditech guys don't care...it is a carl zeiss vision product....you are not "married"to vsp they just help you get a better price...and while you do get better reimbursement from vsp for you individuals and gt23ds, you also get for any progressives since vsp changed how they reimburse...Selling the lenses are a piece of cake...for vsp/private pay....patient do love them and we have been doing them since 01/01/2011 with no problems....LOVE LOVE LOVE...tech services not so much, but they are working on it...Thanks to Lev at Meditech:-)

Christina

----------


## bigeyejim

Thanks, Christina.  That's good to know.  I mentioned the VSP angle since they are pushing it pretty hard as well.

I have to think hard about this one, since my Accuitus (sp) is no longer supported!!  :D

----------


## Goofycar

> I don't work for Zeiss and maybe one of their guys can correct me if I get any of the following wrong...yes the lens reps "sell" but they get nothing for it.....so the meditech guys don't care...it is a carl zeiss vision product....you are not "married"to vsp they just help you get a better price...and while you do get better reimbursement from vsp for you individuals and gt23ds, you also get for any progressives since vsp changed how they reimburse...Selling the lenses are a piece of cake...for vsp/private pay....patient do love them and we have been doing them since 01/01/2011 with no problems....LOVE LOVE LOVE...tech services not so much, but they are working on it...Thanks to Lev at Meditech:-)
> 
> Christina


The Carl Zeiss Vision reps do get paid on this...in a round about way.  When they place 5 units, their commissions from the lens sales (whether from their lab or supporting labs) go up.  The quicker the 5 placed, the sooner they enjoy the $.

----------


## ilanh

Does anyone know the cost of the iscription device before and after the discounts?  I received a mailing from VSP saying that they discount $10,000 off the cost of the machine but it wasn't clear what you had to commit to before getting that discount.  Also, they mentioned that Zeiss would provide trade-in monies for older equipment.  Therefore, I'm assuming that they want to discount the device so as to increase lens sales in the future.

----------


## EyeCare Rich

I'm sure more info will be coming out in the next couple weeks, as Zeiss is having national sales meeting this week.

We have had the IProfiler in our office now for a little over a month.  After hemming and hawing over frames, I just ordered my first personal set of Iscription lenses and am very anxiously awaiting their arrival (at coat as we speak).  

I have had some very positive comments from the patients that we have fit so far, especially their quality of vision at night.  One of the patients we did not expect great results, just experimental as he has had numorous complications with his corneas, creating abberations, but he reported being able to read road signs at night like he did before his problems began.

----------


## EdgeOptical

we have had on in the office now for about 3 weeks. 

so far we have been thrilled with it. 

Patients have taken to it very well. After we explain to them what it is, what it does, and the possible positive outcome, everyone has wanted to go with the i.scription lenses. VSP does make it easy to upgrade to them since there is a nominal (if any) up-charge, and we use the individual pal and SV anyway so there was no big jump for us. 

patient reaction has been great with the glasses, now im sure some of that has to do with the level of excitement from the doctor, but we haven't had anyone (10-12 pair so far) have anything negative to say at all. 


we were in the market for a new AR, topo machines so it made more sense for us to just pick this up, from the doctor and optical side, we were both thrilled at the possibilities.

----------


## APBOD

So bottom line, what does this piece of equipment cost?

----------


## EdgeOptical

before any trade in or anything it was right around 30k

i believe that is after the 10k off VSP advertised, MSRP is 40k i believe

----------


## mpuzio34

We have had the I-Profiler in two office locations for about 4 months with mixed results.  Some patients have responded very well to the I-Scription lens however I have had a few non adapt issues. These non adapt issues are usually due to increased cyl induced in the Rx.  I find more issues with the progressive patients rather than single vision.   We had a interesting case where a patient had blurred VA with her new Iscription lens however the manifest did not change only the iscription Rx was different.  So, I switcher her lens design from the reveal Freeform VI to the Individual lens and that fixed the issue.  

So, bottom line is be careful who you use these refined lens with and chose the best PAL to minimize unwanted Cyl.

----------

